# ρητή διατύπωση = express wording



## Ambrose (Jul 28, 2008)

"Από τη ρητή αυτή διατύπωση προκύπτει ότι ο ΧΧΧΧΧ με την ανωτέρω παρατήρηση εντέλλεται προς τον ΥΥΥΥΥ να κάνει εκείνο και το άλλο..."

Υπέροχο κείμενο, ε; Νομικό.

Πώς αλλιώς μπορούμε να πούμε το "διατύπωση". Ψάχνω και για ιδέες στα Ελληνικά. Θεωρώ ότι η χρήση του στη συγκεκριμένη πρόταση είναι λάθος.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 28, 2008)

According to the foregoing, as stated explicitly [...]


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 28, 2008)

Δεν μπορώ να πω εδώ foregoing γιατί η διατύπωση στην οποία αναφέρεται είναι σε άλλο κείμενο. Μέχρι στιγμής και προσωρινά το έχω ως "reference" κι αναρωτιέμαι τι άλλο...;


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 28, 2008)

Αν το "ρητή" εννοεί ότι η διατύπωση που προηγείται είναι σαφής και δεν αφήνει περιθώρια παρερμηνείας, θα έλεγα explicit wording ή express wording.

_...the omission of such explicit wording gives an opportunity to today's society to largely misinterpret the meaning of the 2nd Amendment in saying that *...*_


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 28, 2008)

Όταν λέει διατύπωση εδώ, δεν πιστεύω ότι εννοεί wording. Ουσιαστικά είναι μια εντολή που δίνεται και αυτό εννοεί με διατύπωση. Η πρόταση, ίσως, οι λέξεις. Γι' αυτό είπα και παραπάνω ότι ψάχνω ακόμα και για εναλλακτικές στα Ελληνικά και ότι χρησιμοποιεί το "διατύπωση" με λάθος και ανακριβή τρόπο. Thanks. Συγγνώμη που σας παιδεύω... :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2008)

Να εξηγήσω κάτι και για τους τίτλους των νημάτων. Το ότι μπαίνει ένας τίτλος δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι τελικός ή ότι είναι αυτός που απαντά το ερώτημα του ερωτώντος. Όπως το ότι σε κάποιο νήμα δεν έχει μπει τίτλος δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει απαντηθεί το ερώτημα. Ή ότι όλα δεν μπορούν να αλλάξουν από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 28, 2008)

Τότε, as expressly stated [in ...] Η πρόταση του Λεξ είναι πολύ καλή για ρεζέρβα, πάντως :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2008)

Ειδικότερα για το κείμενό σου, θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις καλύτερα εσύ τη «γεωγραφία» του. Θα μπορούσε να είναι direct reference; (Δεν δίνω μετάφρασμα της _διατύπωσης_ εδώ, η οποία δεν έχει και πολλές σημασίες άλλωστε).


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 28, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Η πρόταση, ίσως, οι λέξεις.


Εμένα τουλάχιστον δε με κουράζεις. Αντιθέτως, χαίρομαι που έχεις όρεξη να το ψάξεις τόσο. Με μπέρδεψες, όμως, με την ανωτέρω πρότασή σου, γιατί εγώ αυτό εννοούσα με το wording. Όπως λέει και το παράδειγμα του link, "he liked the thought, but not the wording". Δηλαδή καλή σκέψη, κακή διατύπωση.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 28, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους τρεις. 

Εγώ θα περίμενα λίγο πριν καταλήξω σε τίτλο για το νήμα, που και πάλι δεν νομίζω ότι θα διάλεγα μόνο έναν, γιατί όσοι έχουν προταθεί σωστοί είναι. 

:)


----------



## lawlexs (Apr 30, 2010)

Μια επιπλέον σκέψη: "(From) the above express/explicit wording/phrasing" 
Εδώ ως διατύπωση προφανώς εννοεί την συγκεκριμένη έκφραση που έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί, από την οποία προκύπτει ότι(...)
Λέξεις όπως statement, stipulation (πιο επιτατικό), phrasing, άντε και wording... 
reference δε "ταιριάζει" πολύ. 

Χμ... η νομική γλώσσα είναι "εκεί που πηγαίνει η φαντασία για να πεθάνει" :) 
To διαπιστώνω για άλλη μια φορά, χαζεύοντας το πλούσιο φόρουμ σας! 
οι φράσεις είναι λίγο-πολύ συγκεκριμένες, τα κείμενα νομίζω δεν προσφέρονται για ιδιαίτερο... γλωσσικό "βασανισμο" - άσε που το 90% των δικηγόρων δεν ξέρουν καλά-καλά ελληνικά, αν κρίνεις απ' τα δικόγραφά τους...


----------

